# I Wish My Fish Could Do This!!!



## LeviathanGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpEqZ4E1Xos

How the he double hocky sticks does he do that???
I wanna teach my fish to do it too. LOL


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats awesome. for some reason i dont want to belive that is real but either way it was still enjoyable. Thanks Genn.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

That's really not that hard to do. Like anyone could.
So simple.
My fish could totally do that.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

TessaAndFishies said:


> That's really not that hard to do. Like anyone could.
> So simple.
> My fish could totally do that.


Mmmmmm-hmmmm


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Nah, its fake. This was posted a while back somewhere....mighta been here at Fishforums. I think we decided it was a trick.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i think this may be real, but something force the fish go the way they suppose to go. you can clearly see the fish actually want to go the other way but some force make the fish keep going the other way.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont see anything that seems like a force that directs the fish. I think the fish may have been trained. Ive seen trained goldfish before, but they definately didnt have the same coordination as the ones in the video.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Maybe it was one goldfish, and the rest were played with using a computer?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I remember last time this came up a few people said it could have been magnets somehow.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Intresting.......magnetic goldfish....


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Nooo. It's really easy.
You put some dead batteries in, and a little ketchup.
Then you add some pencil shavings.


----------

